# [OT] Buon 2.6.0 a tutti

## Jecko_Hee

The latest stable version of the Linux kernel is:  	2.6.0 	2003-12-18 03:04 UTC

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Tanti auguri di buon kernel a tutti

----------

## NIX.NIX

Dai ragazzi che sono proprio curioso dati tutto!

----------

## cn73

Perciò il 2.6 diventa il vanilla-sources?

----------

## faber

si

anche se il portage ancora non e' aggiornato  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

Questo topic è un DUP, c'è già questo aperto da randomaze (premio velocità  :Razz:  ). Vista la storicità dell'evento si può tenere anche questo topic, ma se possibile cerchiamo di scrivere evenuali messaggi di gioia solo in uno dei due topic. A rigor di logica dovremmo proseguire sull'altro essendo stato spedito prima.

Buon divertimento a tutti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Questo topic è un DUP, c'è già questo aperto da randomaze (premio velocità  ).

 

ooops   :Embarassed:   non l'avevo visto. /me chiede scusa umilmente

----------

## koma

chi abbozza un bell'ebuild?  :Very Happy: 

PLZ  :Very Happy: D (io nn so capace)

----------

## neon

 *koma wrote:*   

> chi abbozza un bell'ebuild? 
> 
> PLZ D (io nn so capace)

 

apri un ebuild del vanilla 2.4 e sostituisci le var

```
OKV=2.4.23

KV=2.4.23
```

in

```
OKV=2.6.0

KV=2.6.0
```

copialo con un nome tipo vanilla-sources-2.6.0.ebuild, crea il digest e dovrebbe andare   :Cool: 

edit: dimenticavo

```
SRC_URI="mirror://kernel/linux/kernel/v2.4/linux-${OKV}.tar.bz2"
```

in

```
SRC_URI="mirror://kernel/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-${OKV}.tar.bz2"
```

----------

## Yans

mi associo alla comitiva, buon kernel 2.6.0 stable a tutti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cataenry

Per ora la stable 2.6.0 è nei gentoo-dev-sources...   :Wink: 

----------

## hardskin1

Buon 2.6 a tutti. Non sono mai riuscito a compilare una test, spero che questa vada   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## koma

20:56:22 (383.88 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.0.tar.bz2' salvato [33255278/33255278]

!!! No package digest file found: /usr/portage/sys-kernel/vanilla-sources/files/digest-vanilla-sources-2.6.0

!!! Type "ebuild foo.ebuild digest" to generate it.

e mo il  digest?

# ebuild vanilla-sources-2.6.ebuild digest

!!! doebuild: vanilla-sources-2.6.ebuild not found for digest

----------

## neon

 *koma wrote:*   

> !!! Type "ebuild foo.ebuild digest" to generate it.

 

a me a funzionato... mi ha creato pure la dir files che non avevo copiato...  :Surprised: 

----------

## koma

 *neon_it wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   !!! Type "ebuild foo.ebuild digest" to generate it. 
> 
> 

 mi hai anticipato la correzione di qlc secondo  :Smile: 

----------

## neon

anche tu...  :Razz:  comunque se non funziona prova a usare /usr/local/portage

a me a funzionato perfettamente

ennesimo edit:

files/digest-vanilla-sources-2.6.0

MD5 c9e73737002521a347d2e6617beb56cc linux-2.6.0.tar.bz2 33255278

Manifest

MD5 ccbb6040384ef92e2e68d363171e38e7 vanilla-sources-2.6.0.ebuild 792

MD5 b058d2842425a7a4bad9688d9e694309 files/digest-vanilla-sources-2.6.0 66

tutti e due nella dir /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/vanilla-sources

----------

## koma

posta il distfile  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

Domandina: che versione di "module-init-tools" state usando?

Portage mi da una 0.9.12-r1 mentre come ~x86 vedo un 0.9.15_pre4... 

La stabile funziona o é troppo vecchia?

E la instabile é abbastanza stabile?

----------

